# Tilapa Fillets



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I got some frozen tilapa fillets today and i was wondering how much to feed the 4 rbps' . They are about 3"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just use your best judgement , if they dont eat it after a few minutes take it out

and give em less next time

everyone seems to feed em alittle differently then the next


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd cut it up into chunks and feed them nickle to quarter size peices. freeze the rest for your next feeding.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i throw in one big strip so they can use their teeth and cut off the right size pieces... my caribes eat til their full (their bellys round out a bit)... if you see they keep eating and their bellys are about to burst then take out the food...


----------

